# JBJ 28 gallon nano CP Light change?



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello all,
I just picked up a JBJ 28 Gallon Nano cube with stock CF lighting,but the lighting is setup for coral 10k/antinic bulbs. I would like to change the bulbs over to a spectrem that my plants would enjoy (fresh water). Could someone tell me what bulb fits this housing? It looks like 4 bulbs built into one. Half antinic and half 10k. I have emailed JBJ but they didn't offer any other type of bulb for this setup.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

they use a proprietary bulb in this fixture, so that is the only one available right now unfortunately. That is why I never sell that tank to people. If you are into DIY, you can take the whole fixture out and get a 2x24W retrofit kit or a 6 bulb t5 retrofit kit that will fit in the housing, but it voids the warranty on the tank.


----------

